# Lost ethernet controller drivers after re - format (Dell Dimension 4700)



## Maximum9111 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have just reformatted my Dell Dimension 4700 and re - installed the OS etc. Of course - because I am an idiot I forgot to back up the internet drivers. Now, under device manager I have yellow ?s under two ethernet controllers. 

I do not know what makes these drivers are, and have tried to downlaod a driver scanner on a MAC and transfer via USB, however this just causes the MAC to freeze when copying - I don't know why.

Would the ethernet controller be from Dell - or how else could I get them...It is very frustrating and quitev urgent as I have work I need the internet for. the ironic thing is that if they were any other drivers I could go on the internet and download them!

I don't have any CDs with them on I don' t think.

Any help would be greatly appreciated - its becoming a real problem


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Go to DELL site on the net [support] find your 4700 and download the driver


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since it's a Dell, you can use the service tag # to go directly to the downloads for your system.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Good learning post John, Ill remember that


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Only if someone hasn't peeled the service tag off the machine.


----------

